# Carbon Fiber Vinyl wrap and leds.



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't tell what the 2nd picture is, besides some LED's. Where are they?

The 1st one looks great


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

that looks great!! did you install the cf with the chrome strip still on car?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I can't tell what the 2nd picture is, besides some LED's. Where are they?
> 
> The 1st one looks great


LED strips on the corner lines of the headlights, headlights are off in these, I can get one with them on, but my headlights are stock right now.



cruzeman said:


> that looks great!! did you install the cf with the chrome strip still on car?


I took both the spoiler and the chrome strip off the car before installing the CF. The chrome strip was easy, the spoiler was a bit more difficult.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow!
Awsome job on the CF wrapping. Where did you buy the wrap from? 
Not a big fan of the LED strip but ill take it. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> wow!
> Awsome job on the CF wrapping. Where did you buy the wrap from?
> Not a big fan of the LED strip but ill take it.
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


Got the CF from HIDConcepts, but not from the actual website, it was their ebay store as they dont sell it on their website. 

It was 33$ delivered for a sheet 24"X60" and I had it within 5 days.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics
Before I was thinking the polished strip in the back would look good blacked out, but I have since changed my mind. 

But I do like LEDs


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

70x7 said:


> Thanks for the pics
> Before I was thinking the polished strip in the back would look good blacked out, but I have since changed my mind.
> 
> But I do like LEDs


There are a couple more things I plan on doing in the next few weeks.

1. Dark Smoke the tail lights, both the red and white. I am going to start with the the trunk and then do the outer when I upgade my lights. I need brighter.

2. I don't like the look yet, so there are 2 more things I plan to CF on the back, I think it will make it more symmetrical. 
a. The lower lip of the trunk, not the area the licence plate but the part that looks to connect the 2 tail lights. I want to CF wrap this with the angular direction going up.

b. The lower lip of the bumper. (first want to see how the trunk looks.

Then add the LED logo and I am thinking red leds outlining part of the tail lights tied into the breaks that will help offset the smoked dimming of the tail lights.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*Does the chrome strip come off easy ?*

is the chrome strip easy to take off? 
Thanks


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Not hard, just time consuming. 

First you have to take off the hard fiber cover inside, you just need a screwdriver for this. There are like 15 of them. Pop off the plastic cover on the truck latch. Take off the handle with 2 8mm bolts and it drops.

Then you have access to the 4 10mm bolts you have to remove. There are 3 plastic resistance clips and it pops off. Just disconnect the wire harness in the trunk and pull out the rubber grommet and presto its done.

For all the people who have installed LED trunk lights and wanted them to go the same direction, I would recommend taking it off, its way easier to access everything and it may be easier to mod with no dremeling.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

what I was gonna do as well! CF wrap the chrome!


----------

